# New CPC-A coders in Jacksonville, Fl



## ctown (Aug 21, 2013)

I have seen alot of new coders blogging that they cannot find a company to hire them w/o experience.  I have posted a link.  I do not know anything about this company but saw they they will consider new grads.  Good luck!!

http://www.careerbuilder.com/JobSee...G3YQ6Y3K20BFK2X22&siteid=cbindeed&ipath=EXIND


----------



## AB87 (Aug 21, 2013)

I lived in jacksonville and there weren't ANY jobs that would Hire CPC-A. Due to that reason i moved to orlando. Hospitals here will Hire CPC-A's. Baptist Hospital doesnt really even hire CPC and wont even consider you unless you have CCS,RHIT with an A.S degree, Mayo you must have a degree (i went to all the AAPC meetings and met the coding staff and was turned down), Memorial really doesnt hire that ive seen. The job you posted was a staffing agency, If you are new to Coding and get Hired that will be a pretty good start!!


I wonder if any of the AAPC Chapters in Jacksonville are trying to get more CPC-A's Employed? Thanks for that post! I hope to see more Openings for New Grads!!!


----------



## myoung01 (Aug 22, 2013)

*Jax*

Try McKesson.  They have an office in Jacksonville.  They hired me when I was a CPC-A but that was years ago when they were called Per-Se.


----------



## elisatblair (Aug 22, 2013)

I just wanted to express how grateful I am for all the feedback.  It just makes me that more EXCITED about finding my first coding position.

Thanks again,

Elisa Blair, _CPC-A_


----------



## danielbaugh1 (Aug 24, 2013)

Who do you contact at McKesson I have applied to several positions and have 12 years experience and CPC also a AS degree


----------



## johnmeyer (Aug 24, 2013)

I was able to find a medical job two months after graduating from school, but... I started at check in. I'll admit it took me a year to get a coding position, but good things really do come to those who have the patients to wait...

Patients... I still wonder how that word became used to mean people going to see a medical professional because most patients don't *have* patients... Just sayin'...


----------



## NWCoder64 (Aug 24, 2013)

Or "patience."


----------



## AB87 (Aug 27, 2013)

myoung01 said:


> Try McKesson.  They have an office in Jacksonville.  They hired me when I was a CPC-A but that was years ago when they were called Per-Se.



I tried them too when i was a CPC-A. (Jacksonville) This was in 2010, i did well on the ED coding questions (I had to answer them verbally). But they want you to have 10,000 10-Key speed when typing  So i didnt get the job because they said "I wouldnt be productive enough". I hope this has changed since then and became more relaxed.


----------



## AB87 (Aug 27, 2013)

danielbaugh1 said:


> Who do you contact at McKesson I have applied to several positions and have 12 years experience and CPC also a AS degree



I called if im not mistaken the Corporate Office, in Alpharetta,Ga and somehow i got the interview in Jacksonville . It was strange but i managed to at least get my foot in the door


----------

